# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Death Itself - Voting Thread (5e base class contest: 22)

## animorte

*Welcome to the Death Itself Voting Thread!*
*5e Base Class Contest: XXII (22)*

*Remember, anybody can vote!* You don't need to have participated in the contest to vote here.

*Spoiler: Here are the rules!*
Show


List your top three base class entry votes. (*#1* is worth 3 points. *#2* is worth 2 points. *#3* is worth 1 point.)You may not vote for your own entry.List your top two theme votes. (*#1* is worth 2 points. *#2* is worth 1 point.)The winner will be determined by most total points.In the event of a tie, the winner will be decided by most *#1* votes. If still tied and only one creator voted, that creator will be declared the winner. If both voted, the tie will stand.Creators can't edit the entries during the voting phase.


*Let's get to voting!* _Good luck, everyone!_

Creator
Entry
1st
2nd
3rd

BerzerkerUnit
 Harbinger




Just to Browse
 The Thanator

1


animorte
 The Gatekeeper


1

Breccia
 The Mortuary




sengmeng
 The Redshirt
1



Gnomes2169
 Legionnaire







*Themes for the next contest:*
Theme
Description
1st
2nd

Breakfast Cereal Mascots
Current or historical. Use advertising examples or the potential of the mascot itself.



Hybrid Vigor
Combine two strong features from entirely different classes to make something new.



Monster Mash
Pick a monster and present the class it is truly capable of becoming.

1

Time to Chill Out
Anything related to Winter, ice, or any cold things in general.
1


Who Needs Swords or Sorcery
Not focused on casting spells or making weapon attacks.





New D&D 5e Base Class Contest: Discussion Thread

Deadline: *January 27th* will be the last day for the voting phase. This voting thread will close the following day and a new base class contest will begin!

----------


## Gnomes2169

*Classes*
1st, the Redshirt: Okay, I know the joke is that joke entries win more than they should but hear me out! ... I just think it's both funny and a super unique take on the theme. Also I'm too much of a Treckie. I'm sorry. While some of the features are definitely a bit strong (and others are terrible; why are my magic items destroyed by the scrub holding it dying? D:) the fact that it got chuckles out of me, is simple and easy to pick up and has the entire class revolving around dying again and again solidifies it as my #1. That theme is super creative, by the way, and I was _not_ expecting it.  :Small Big Grin: 2nd, the Thanator: Well now, this class is _complicated,_ though that is to be expected given it is a (kind-of) spell-less necromancer with a whole bunch of custom minion stat blocks. While I don't _think_ there's anything that's out of line or busted with this one, it's also hard to tell simply because of how much there is to go through and how many things could potentially be combined with this class. Honestly, that's probably its biggest negative. While having all these options and all the work put into it is great, there's also a cognitive load that will take _time_ to adjust to, which could easily lead to decision paralysis for players and a headache for DM's trying to decide if they will allow someone to play it. Still, it could certainly be fun, and I highly appreciate the note to not spam undead and slow the game down, as that's honestly the biggest weakness of minion classes in general! It's also well-formatted, even if that formatting is spread between multiple posts  :Small Tongue: . While the theme is relatively standard (necromancer with various death and undeath themed subclasses and power sources), it does the job well and makes sure your players know what they're doing. Nothing weird or anachronistic with the themes of the class or subclasses seem to be present, so that keeps the character concept solid, while leaving the theme general enough for players to characterize themselves without feeling railroaded into a particular personality.3rd, the Gatekeeper: While it could use a little bit of formatting, adding the size of the Soul Touch as a sidebar to the class table to make its scaling a little clearer and easier to reference would be welcome, the mechanics for this one seem to be rather intuitive. A full build would take some planning to ensure you know what you're able to do, but the abilities all feel like they _should_ work together and will be functional. I feel like a few of the class's abilities should cost more than 1 soul essence (the reviving one in particular), but that pool is limited enough that I can understand why a universal cost of 1 essence was implemented. Fluff wise, being the gates of death themselves was a unique choice for sure, though I'm not sure it was used to its fullest (specifically, I think it would have been neat if the subclasses were also somewhat associated with one of the afterlives, but that's just me). The descriptions and the poems are -*Checks his own class*- always going to get extra points from me.

*Next Theme!*
1st: Time to Chill Out2nd: Monster Mash (we just did the Spooky Slice, so hey, why not complete the song set?  :Small Tongue: )

----------

